# Gabourey Sidibe's chair at the Oscars



## Scorsese86 (Mar 11, 2010)

All right, the IMDb message board isn't the most trusted, nor positive, place, but then I started to think - wasn't she sitting at a rather odd place, for being a Best Actress nominee? I tried Google it, but all I found was this: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100307184453AAlWmvC.
Anyone know, or have any thoughts on this?


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 11, 2010)

she can't be the biggest person to have ever been to the oscars. where did orson welles sit?


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 11, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> she can't be the biggest person to have ever been to the oscars. where did orson welles sit?



Orson never attended the Oscars, actually. Even when he was awarded the Honorary Award, he didn't bother attending.

But it's true, she's not the biggest nominee ever.


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 11, 2010)

Actually, regardless of her being the biggest person or not, Liz (Diva) DID ask via twitter if she was sitting in a "folding chair?" I was at work, but I asked FatGirlFlyin and she said that it wouldn't surprise her because the seats there are rather small.

On another note, _"Morbidly obese women cannot even lie down to sleep, because the weight of their breasts is crushing their lungs. They have to sleep in those zero gravity adjustable beds (the upper half raises) or use special triangular huge pillows to raise themselves or the mattress (if theyre using a hotel bed)."_ While I"d like to thank Yahoo Answers participant "Betty B" for informing me the nifty info that I sleep in zero gravity, I feel like that description should have been followed with "Morbidly obese women also like to run around the house after dark and spray Cheese-Whiz into their mouths while planning to eat you and your children. And candy.


----------



## lypeaches (Mar 11, 2010)

I just noticed that she seemed to be at the end of an aisle...I assumed it was for the seating.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Mar 11, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> Actually, regardless of her being the biggest person or not, Liz (Diva) DID ask via twitter if she was sitting in a "folding chair?" I was at work, but I asked FatGirlFlyin and she said that it wouldn't surprise her because the seats there are rather small.
> 
> On another note, _"Morbidly obese women cannot even lie down to sleep, because the weight of their breasts is crushing their lungs. They have to sleep in those zero gravity adjustable beds (the upper half raises) or use special triangular huge pillows to raise themselves or the mattress (if theyre using a hotel bed)."_ While I"d like to thank Yahoo Answers participant "Betty B" for informing me the nifty info that I sleep in zero gravity, I feel like that description should have been followed with "Morbidly obese women also like to run around the house after dark and spray Cheese-Whiz into their mouths while planning to eat you and your children. And candy.



I don't eat children anymore, got tired of the bones getting stuck in my teeth.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 11, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> Actually, regardless of her being the biggest person or not, Liz (Diva) DID ask via twitter if she was sitting in a "folding chair?" I was at work, but I asked FatGirlFlyin and she said that it wouldn't surprise her because the seats there are rather small.
> 
> On another note, _"Morbidly obese women cannot even lie down to sleep, because the weight of their breasts is crushing their lungs. They have to sleep in those zero gravity adjustable beds (the upper half raises) or use special triangular huge pillows to raise themselves or the mattress (if theyre using a hotel bed)."_ While I"d like to thank Yahoo Answers participant "Betty B" for informing me the nifty info that I sleep in zero gravity, I feel like that description should have been followed with "Morbidly obese women also like to run around the house after dark and spray Cheese-Whiz into their mouths while planning to eat you and your children. And candy.



Thanks for reply!
Oh, I didn't bother reading all the crap at Yahoo. I've seen miss Sidibe's message board, and I just get frustrated by all the idiotic remarks that are there.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 11, 2010)

however she was there i'm glad she was and being her talented and adorable self. i think she has a great attitude. she doesn't seem to be at war with her body or herself. i'm glad she didn't just stay at home for any of the hollywood events where she has been nominated. many of them are old venues and have tiny seats. it just goes to show that when someone is self possessed and not overly sensitive and ashamed about size how much better life can be. instead of hiding at home or going home in tears she just made a concession and lived her life. thats a good example for anyone who has any kind of difficulty out in public. it would be great if someone interviewing her would ask her one day. it would be great to know her full answer about how she handled it and what she thought about it. she could influence a lot of people to keep going to places even when the regular chairs are too small and to ask for accommodation. someone will always think of something if you give them the chance. there is more than one fat person in the world and they've probably had to deal with the situation before. we don't have to stop living.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 11, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> Actually, regardless of her being the biggest person or not, Liz (Diva) DID ask via twitter if she was sitting in a "folding chair?" I was at work, but I asked FatGirlFlyin and she said that it wouldn't surprise her because the seats there are rather small.
> 
> On another note, _"Morbidly obese women cannot even lie down to sleep, because the weight of their breasts is crushing their lungs. They have to sleep in those zero gravity adjustable beds (the upper half raises) or use special triangular huge pillows to raise themselves or the mattress (if they’re using a hotel bed)."_ While I"d like to thank Yahoo Answers participant "Betty B" for informing me the nifty info that I sleep in zero gravity, I feel like that description should have been followed with "Morbidly obese women also like to run around the house after dark and spray Cheese-Whiz into their mouths while planning to eat you and your children. And candy.



i can't lay down flat? my breasts are crushing my lungs? hehe. oh the ignorance! *holds head on both sides so it doesn't explode*


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 11, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> Actually, regardless of her being the biggest person or not, Liz (Diva) DID ask via twitter if she was sitting in a "folding chair?" I was at work, but I asked FatGirlFlyin and she said that it wouldn't surprise her because the seats there are rather small.
> 
> On another note, _"Morbidly obese women cannot even lie down to sleep, because the weight of their breasts is crushing their lungs. They have to sleep in those zero gravity adjustable beds (the upper half raises) or use special triangular huge pillows to raise themselves or the mattress (if theyre using a hotel bed)."_ While I"d like to thank Yahoo Answers participant "Betty B" for informing me the nifty info that I sleep in zero gravity, I feel like that description should have been followed with "Morbidly obese women also like to run around the house after dark and spray Cheese-Whiz into their mouths while planning to eat you and your children. And candy.



I sent a complaint to yahoo regarding BettyB and her comments about morbidly obese people.


----------



## *Ravenous* (Mar 11, 2010)

Well a friend of mines whos a coordinator for events at the kodak theater told me that Gabby was made a seat that was added to the row where she was sitting at but she was originally supposed to be sat closer to Sandra Bullock but there was a problem in the order of where certain celebrities were assigned...I didnt really like the fact that she was way over to the side like that too it did seem insane to me that for her to be best actress she was sat over there


----------



## FrancescaBombshell (Mar 12, 2010)

The whole breast crushing thing..Oh how I wish I had enough to crush anything lol Big everywhere else but there


----------



## Tau (Mar 12, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> Actually, regardless of her being the biggest person or not, Liz (Diva) DID ask via twitter if she was sitting in a "folding chair?" I was at work, but I asked FatGirlFlyin and she said that it wouldn't surprise her because the seats there are rather small.
> 
> On another note, _"Morbidly obese women cannot even lie down to sleep, because the weight of their breasts is crushing their lungs. They have to sleep in those zero gravity adjustable beds (the upper half raises) or use special triangular huge pillows to raise themselves or the mattress (if theyre using a hotel bed)."_ While I"d like to thank Yahoo Answers participant "Betty B" for informing me the nifty info that I sleep in zero gravity, I feel like that description should have been followed with "Morbidly obese women also like to run around the house after dark and spray Cheese-Whiz into their mouths while planning to eat you and your children. And candy.



Zero Gravity!??!! ahahahahahahahahaha!! Since when are boobs heavy enough to crush lungs!! WTF!!?? I know that when i get fatter my boobs sit on my neck which makes sleeping on my back uncomfortable - but they certainly have never crushed my lungs! :doh:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 12, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> I sent a complaint to yahoo regarding BettyB and her comments about morbidly obese people.



Good of you, thank you.:bow:


----------



## Seth Warren (Mar 12, 2010)

fatgirlflyin said:


> I don't eat children anymore, got tired of the bones getting stuck in my teeth.



It is a travesty that we can get boneless chicken but not boneless children. To whom and where can I file a complaint?

"Dear Internet..."


----------



## mango (Mar 21, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> On another note, _"Morbidly obese women cannot even lie down to sleep, because the weight of their breasts is crushing their lungs. They have to sleep in those zero gravity adjustable beds (the upper half raises) or use special triangular huge pillows to raise themselves or the mattress (if theyre using a hotel bed)."_ While I"d like to thank Yahoo Answers participant "Betty B" for informing me the nifty info that I sleep in zero gravity, I feel like that description should have been followed with "Morbidly obese women also like to run around the house after dark and spray Cheese-Whiz into their mouths while planning to eat you and your children. And candy.



*Wow.

After reading that zero gravity quote, I had a sudden flash of the opening sequence to Jane Fonda's sci-fi classic from the 60's - Barbarella (only a supersize "Boobarella" version).

Which leads to the question - what happens to fat when its slapped at zero gravity??

(Should I ask Yahoo Answers?)

*


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 21, 2010)

You don't have to check Yahoo Answers Mango... Making whoopee in a jacuzzi is the next best thing to having zero gravity sex... but I suppose you can't really slap fat in water... Hmmmmm.

Oh never mind.


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 22, 2010)

I will say when an adult is on a breathing machine, it takes much more pressure to make the lungs inflate..when you have very large breats or a very large thorax, it does make it harder on you if you have to have a breathing machine, maybe that is what the crazy so and so was talking about? Half knowledge is a dangerous thing...


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Mar 25, 2010)

Im morbidly unbese and i eat children..can i get a zero gravity beds too??

did she actually win best actress, btw? im tragically uninformed abt this kind of shit, despite living minutes frm hollywood..


----------



## Jes (Mar 25, 2010)

ClashCityRocker said:


> Im morbidly unbese and i eat children..can i get a zero gravity beds too??
> 
> did she actually win best actress, btw? im tragically uninformed abt this kind of shit, despite living minutes frm hollywood..



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Did+Gabourey+Sidibe+win+the+Oscar?


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 26, 2010)

Jes said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Did+Gabourey+Sidibe+win+the+Oscar?



HAHA that's awesome. But... it kinda scared me because I looked away from the screen and came back to craziness.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 13, 2010)

fatgirlflyin said:


> I don't eat children anymore, got tired of the bones getting stuck in my teeth.


Can I has boneless children? 

Maybe that zero-gravity awesomely crazy lady has a career in sci-fi? Does she even know any 'morbidly obese people' to survey them on their sleeping arrangements cuz I'll personally volunteer that not only do I sleep on my back with my boobs (not all of us have massive boobs but mine are impressive nonetheless) but I often sleep on my back and simultaneously half on my husband who weighs 180 lbs., and he's in great health'

Did she just pull this data out of her ass or is she inhaling the same laughing gas as the juicehead from Dr. Phil with the 'no chubbies' tee?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 13, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Can I has boneless children?



You can, but be warned: it's _REALLY HARD_ to put shoes on them.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 13, 2010)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> You can, but be warned: it's _REALLY HARD_ to put shoes on them.


Don't think that would be an issue cuz I don't allow footwear in the marinade.


----------

